# Short Films "If I Could Talk" and "If I Could Bark"



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2021)

If you love dogs, these short films will melt your heart.  I've watched them many times and have bawled my heart out each time.


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 4, 2021)

What can I say?  I just watched these and cried so much. My two dogs are gone and these films opened the floodgates.  I will not be able to watch them again.  It's raw.  

Thank you for sharing.  They are beautifully made.
I hope you have good memories, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2021)

I can't watch this , anything sad to do with dogs makes me sob... so I have to steel myself to watch it..maybe later..


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 4, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> What can I say?  I just watched these and cried so much. My two dogs are gone and these films opened the floodgates.  I will not be able to watch them again.  It's raw.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.  They are beautifully made.
> I hope you have good memories, too.


I've watched them on nights where I really need a good cry.


----------

